# Grand Rapids B4K Meet n Greet Alpine Applebees July 11th



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Hello All.

Alpine Applebees has given us a golden goose egg to raise some extra money for the www.b4k.org charities. If you print out the attached coupon and bring it with you on Sunday July 11th, present it to your server the charity will recieve a 20% donation of your total bill.










We would love to see you out there.

-Jim


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Beverly, Gracie, and I will be there after Church on Sunday. Unless the West Michigan Fishing League is blown to this day then we will be there for dinner around 5pm. 

We would really like to see everybody out there.

And remember it is the Alpine location only.

-Jim


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Just a reminder this is Sunday July 11th. So it is this weekend. Print out the coupon and present it to your server on Sunday July 11th and 20% of your bill will be donated to the B4K charities. 

We plan on being there for lunch.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

We will be there for lunch as well, hope to see many coupon users!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, I will be outta town.


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

This is comming up this weekend sunday july 11th.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

